# St Croix or Seeker



## sasquatch biologist (Jun 16, 2014)

I am looking to build a surf rod for this spring, my question is this rod by st. croix or this rod by seeker?

For reference, I have a 10 foot Penn Spinfisher rod (model SBG-9810MH) that I really like but is showing its age. My primary objective is to replace this rod, I fish mainly pompano and Drum.

I could stand for a little more backbone in the rod, but I also will probably build a live bait rod later this year. This rod should be for throwing 2-dropper rigs with 2 to 4 oz leads.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

My bias is for Seeker but I have only used them for tuna not surf casting.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

You my friend have expensive taste a very good sense of humor hahahahahaahaha sasquatch biologist... im done


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Just to get a grasp on what a st. Croix feels like Dicks in pensacola sells a mojo surf made by st.croix. If that helps any


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i would go with the seeker as its 12 ft i have an old 12 4 i piece seeker that catches fish but i paid $68 for it in 04 no way i would pay over 100 for that blank now your best bet for the money is a cui ask pompano joe he swears by them they are good glass blanks and are priced fair and look for a 1 piece not 2 if u want to spend 200+ on a surfrod u are throwing money away on a 2 piece blank


----------



## sasquatch biologist (Jun 16, 2014)

thanks for the input


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I have a CUI 10' one piece. Amazing fish catching machine.... under 100 bucks
But I have several high end surf rods and reels( $600 to700 outfits) that I love to fish with and distance cast with. In fact last fall most of the pomps I caught were on one of those high end outfits, because it will cast about a 100 yards further than the CUI.

For me it's like going to the grocery store in a ford ranger, or would I rather go in my new corvette? They both get the groceries I think the corvette is more fun.


----------

